# Form 1116 question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

What type of income would a pension beconsidered for filling out a 1116,passive or general catagory income.

Thanks

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unless it's a lump sum distribution from a pension plan, I suspect it is considered "passive" income. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks

Bernie



Bevdeforges said:


> Unless it's a lump sum distribution from a pension plan, I suspect it is considered "passive" income.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------

